

Ask HN: Remote Recruiters? - mattm

I'm currently looking for work and I've never tried using a recruiter before.  I thought I might try this time.  However, I'm only seeking remote/telecommute work.  Is anyone aware of a good recruiter that specializes in remote work?  It seems many recruiters focus on a geographical area.
======
scottshea
I wish I could help you but the best I can come up with is finding some that
work with larger companies that support telecommuting. Most of the smaller
companies that support remote work generally use networking, ads or
independent recruiters. Telecommuter jobs collects the Craigslist ads that
mention telecommuting but the results are spotty. Dice.com might have a better
search but I cannot recall if they have a telecommuting filter; if they do you
could look for recruiters that post there.

